# Lightroom Classic on Macbook Air M1 or M2



## rsnaismithsa (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi, I hope all is well.
I am contemplating getting a Macbook Air M2 for occasional use with Lightroom Classic (2-3 times a week). I use a Fuji GFX 100S camera which produces Raw files of around 110-130 megabytes. I usually export about 50 photos at a time as full size jpg files of about 55-75 megabytes. My questions are: If any of you have been using a Macbook Air with an M1 processor, how did it handle exporting larger multiple files? Do you think a new Macbook Air M2 with either 16 or 24 GB RAM and a 1 TB SSD be able to export these photos without difficulty?
This is my first post on the forum, so please bear with me if I've done anything wrong.
Thank you all in advance.
Richard Naismith


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jul 24, 2022)

You might want to look through the videos by ArtIsRight on YouTube. He has been doing extensive testing of M1/M2 models, and his tests include Lightroom Classic. He might not have run all those tests on an 24GB M2 Air yet, but he has for the M2 13" MacBook Pro and the results should be similar.
Recent video: M2 is 24GB Worth it for Pro Photography Workflow with the apps that we have now?


----------



## rsnaismithsa (Jul 25, 2022)

Thank you very much Conrad. I have watched the video and it is very interesting. Actually ArtisRight is a very interesting channel which I was not aware of before. Thank you for making me aware of it.


----------

